# New Style 18in Aero Wheels Covers vs Original 18in Aero Wheels Covers



## mastersmith043 (Mar 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are any measurable efficiency increases with the newer style 18 inch aero wheel covers over the original ones? I can't imagine they really have any noticeable impact other than visually looking better but thought I'd check.


----------



## webe3owners (Nov 18, 2018)

mastersmith043 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any measurable efficiency increases with the newer style 18 inch aero wheel covers over the original ones? I can't imagine they really have any noticeable impact other than visually looking better but thought I'd check.


I have been watching for info as well on the Aeros. Haven't seen anything yet. Kinda like the look of the new ones but would still dress them up a bit like we did to our existing Aeros


----------



## AftermarketEV (May 18, 2020)

I believe they are the same when it comes to efficiency, just a refreshed design.


----------



## nebrody (Jun 14, 2021)

The new style looks really nice, but I don't think there will be a huge difference in terms of efficiency.


----------

